#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Process Heat Transfer: Principles and Applications

## sharmeen

"Process Heat Transfer: Principles and Applications"


Academic Press (March 28, 2007) | ISBN: 0123735882 | 770 pages | PDF | 69,1 Mb


Process Heat Transfer Rules of Thumb investigates the design and implementation of industrial heat exchangers. It provides the background needed to understand and master the commercial software packages used by professional engineers for design and analysis of heat exchangers. This book focuses on the types of heat exchangers most widely used by industry, namely shell-and-tube exchangers (including condensers, reboilers and vaporizers), air-cooled heat exchangers and double-pipe (hairpin) exchangers. It provides a substantial introduction to the design of heat exchanger networks using pinch technology, the most efficient strategy used to achieve optimal recovery of heat in industrial processes.

 Utilizes leading commercial software important to professional engineers designing heat exchangers.
 Illustrates design procedures using complete step-by-step worked examples.
 Provides details on how to develop an initial configuration for a heat exchanger and how to systematically modify it to obtain a final design.
 Abundant example problems solved manually and with the integration of computer software.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Enjoy and don't forget to response
Thank youSee More: Process Heat Transfer: Principles and Applications

----------


## nhussain

Thank you

----------


## venkateshs_g

I am unable to access. Please help me

----------


## nuvvunenu

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## ktsakonas

Tank You

----------


## sharmeen

if the above mentioned link is not working. please download it from here.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thankyou

----------


## powerjiang

thank you very much, i work for the almunium plate fin heat exchanger design with aspen muse, 6 year practice,well come every one who interesting it link me.  i'm form china saspg company.
saspg.longjiang@163.com

----------


## doxa

sorry but the link in rs dont work too plz update a new link tks a lot

----------


## bilbil05

Thanks

----------


## neevan

Thank soo much doode...

----------


## fchipango

Hi,

All of the above links are not working.Could someone share this book once again(probably on a different source)

Thanks & Rgds

----------


## upcupc

neither of the above links are working.Could someone share this book once again(probably on a different source)

----------


## Ivan_Barbaroja

sharmeen



your links are not working, could you update links plzSee More: Process Heat Transfer: Principles and Applications

----------


## alwaw911

*HERE IT IS!!!* ...This one works : 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this helps...Regards.

----------


## poomins

Thank you, It is a good book for practice engineer

----------


## brahmhos

Alwaw 911 link is fine.thanks Alwaw

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear alwaw911,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## izadi

Please someone upload the book again. you are very appreciated.

----------


## rohail alam

Can someone please upload the book again.

Thanks

----------


## rohail alam

Can someone please upload the book again.

Thanks

----------


## mo736

thanks

----------

